# Anfängerfragen zu WLAN und Lan



## Locher (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein kabelgebundenes bzw. ein WLAN aufbauen und
hab keine Ahnung. Deswegen hab ich hier ein paar Fragen:
Ich wohne im Studentenwohnheim und hab eine feste IP und
bin direkt am Netzwerk (TCP/IP, RJ 45 falls das was aussagt).
Ich hab einen PC mit Netzwerkkarte und kauf mir einen Laptop
mit WLAN und normalem RJ45 Anschluss.

Kabelgebundenes Netzwerk:
*Was benötige ich? Einen Router, Switch, Hub,...
*Wie funktioniert das mit der festen IP. Bekommt
die dann der Router/Hub/Switch...
*Ginge auch ein DSL-Router? Der Vorteil wär, dass
ich den DSL-Router vielleicht später auch noch gebrauchen
könnte. Wenn ja, auf was muss ich bei einem ebay-Kauf
achten?

WLAN:
*Auch hier: Was benötige ich?
*Muss ich auf was bestimmtes achten?

Für Tipps und Tricks bin ich wirklich dankbar.

Grüße

Locher


----------



## Eyewitness (30. Oktober 2003)

Zu erst einmal mußt Du Dir überlegen, was Du eigentlich genau willst. Das Laptop auch ans bereits vorhandene Netz anklemmen, Deinen Rechner als Gateway benutzen und den Laptop an Deinen Rechner anklemmen oder eben etwas anderes.

In allen Fällen mußt Du Dir auch eine weitere Frage stellen: Wozu brauchst Du das Netzwerk? Willst Du viele Daten hin und herschieben, dann brauchst Du auf jeden Fall ein kabelgebundenes Netzwerk. Wenn es nur um ein paar Word Dateien oder ähnliches geht und Du nichts vertrauliches auf Deinen Maschinen hast, kannst Du das WLAN nehmen. (Immer dran denken, WLAN ist offen für jeden und jeder kann mithören. Gerade in einem Studentenwohnheim haste sicherlich irgendwo einen Freak sitzen, der Spaß dran hat, andere WLAN Kommunikation mitzuschneiden)

Nachdem Du diese Fragen geklärt hast, geht es ans Eingemachte. 

Zuerst einmal würde ich Dir empfehlen, das Laptop nicht direkt ans Netz der Uni zu klemmen, wenn Du für Deinen Rechner eine feste IP bekommen hast. (Sicher, daß DHCP NICHT aktiviert ist?) Die Gefahr von IP-Adreßkonflikten ist zu groß und daß die Administration der Uni sich über den neuen Client im Netz wundert, könnte auch noch hinzukommen.

Also müßtest Du eine zweite Netzwerkkarte in Deinen Rechner einbauen und eine Direktverbindung aufbauen.

Natürlich kannst Du auch einfach einen DSL Router einkaufen und den an den Port klemmen, aber vorsicht: viele DSL Router haben standardmäßig einen DHCP Server aktiviert. Den solltest Du vorher deaktivieren. Ansonsten könnte es Ärger geben. (Wobei sich mir natürlich auch die Frage stellt, wie genau das UniNetz aufgebaut ist.) Nur in diesem Fall mußt Du wirklich ganz genau wissen, was Du wie anschließen mußt.

Wäre schön, wenn Du erstmal ein paar weitere Infos geben könntest, dann kann ich Dir auch mehr sagen.


----------



## Tim C. (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke für den Aspekt der festen IP setzt du dich am besten mit der Person in Verbindung, die in eurem Wohnheim für das LAN verantwortlich ist. Sollte es eigentlich immer eine oder mehrere Personen geben.

Die können dir dann auch sicherlich sagen, auf was du achten musst bezüglich des Laptops, da du ja sicherlich nicht der einzige bist, der zwei Geräte nutzt. Wenn du diese Informationen hast, können wir hier mal weitersehen, wie wir dein konkretes Problem gelöst bekommen.


----------



## Locher (30. Oktober 2003)

*Aha*

Danke für die ersten Antworten.
Ich werd mich mal schlau machen und dann wieder melden.

Gruß

Locher


----------



## Locher (4. November 2003)

*Ich hab jetzt neue Infos eingeholt (ursprünglich: Anfängerfragen zu LAN/WLAN)*

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt für ein kabelgebundenes Netzwerke entschieden. Deshalb nochmals meine Fragen: Beim Rechenzentrum habe ich erfahren, dass das DHCP ausgeschaltet ist (ich habe eine feste IP). 
Kann ich jetzt einen günstigen DSL-Router kaufen und dann mein Laptop und meinen Rechner daran anschließen?
Da ich ja direkt am Netzwerk der Uni hänge, interessiert mich, was einen Router zu einem DSL Router macht (oder werden die nur so genannt, damit man sie leichter kauft)? Ein DSL-Router wär ganz praktisch, weil ich den später auch benutzen könnte.
Kann ich jeden DSL-Router hier fürs Wohnheim, also fürs Uninetz benutzen? Wenn nicht, auf was muss ich dann achten?
Bekommt der Router dann die feste IP und intern vergebe ich sie selbst?

Danke für die Antworten und Gruß

Locher


----------



## Eyewitness (6. November 2003)

In Deinem Fall ist es relativ egal, welchen Router egal Du nimmst. Wichtig ist, dass er zwei getrennte Netze verwalten kann. Du kannst Deinen DSL Router nehmen und ihm fürs UniNetz die fest zugewiesene IP geben. Intern läßt Du ihn dann als normalen Router unter den Standardfunktionen laufen.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. November 2003)

Benötigst du überhaupt einen eigenen Internetzugang? Wenn ihr mit dem Rechenzentrum der Uni verbunden seit gibt es doch bestimmt einen Gateway den du benutzen kannst.


----------



## Locher (6. November 2003)

Also ich will nicht übers Telefonnetz ins Internet, sondern über das Uninetz (das ist der einzige Grund, weshalb ich ans Uninetz will). Aber so ein DSL-Router könnte ich für später noch gebrauchen, wenn ich nicht mehr im Wohnheim wohne.

Gruß

Locher


----------



## fabiandonner (20. Januar 2005)

*Ich hab auch Anfängerfragen zu WLAN und Lan*

Folgendes Problem:

 3 PC's ( 2 x XPSP2; 1 x XPSP1)

 Die SP2'ler haben WLan (1 x intern; 1 x USB-Dongle)
 Der SP1'er hat Dongle + DSL-Modem an Karte.

 Wie schaffe ich es diese 3 Rechner untereinander zu konfigurieren? Alle Versuche ein netzwerk einzurichten schlugen bisher fehl. Die Rechner sehen sich, aber Zugriffe funktionieren nicht (IP's sind richtig eingegeben, da ich bisher NT4.0 Server Netzwerke eingerichtet habe, aber XP bringt mich zur Verzweiflung). Bei NT konnte man, wenn man 2 Karten hat, auch 2 Netzwerke bedienen (bzw. über Switch dabei), aber XP rafft nicht, dass das kabelgebundene nur für DSL ist, und WLAn bitte schön mein Netzwerk sein soll, das ich verwalten will, und das über MEINEN rechner (SP1) ins Inet sollen dürfen. Ich bitte um Hilfe, denn sonst verschrotte ich die Rechner bald alle.

 Thnx
 Fabi

 P.S: DSL-WLan-Router hat bereits versagt und kabelgebundenes Netzwerk lässt unsere Vermieterin nicht zu :-(


----------

